# Introducing Kayla!



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I've already posted that we're expecting a girl from Josymir Maltese. We've already decided to name her, "Kayla." Of course the waiting is excruciating, but we are so happy and know that Kayla will be worth the wait. :chili:

We're going to be able to drive to Pennsylvania and pick her up when she's old enough, probably at the end of June. I can no longer wait and want to share a pic of Kayla taken last week when she was 4 weeks old. And I know many of you will ask who the parents are, so I've also provided her pedigree here.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your husband Brenda!! She is adorable. I can't wait to watch her grow up on SM!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

look at that face so sweet


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Thanks for sharing an early pic, Brenda! Kayla is beautiful :wub: And I love her name!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Brenda, I am so excited or you and I am sure that you are just counting the days until you and your Husband will be able to pick her up. We live approximately three hours away from where Josymir is located and have very good friends who live in the Greensburg area. Love the name too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Brenda- She is SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO adorable!!!! I think Kayla is a great name  I am so happy for you and we are excitedly waiting with you :-D


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is a cutie! I don't know how you'll be able to stand the wait! Congratulations!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is soooo cute :wub: and half Canadian?......


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little girl, she's just adorable and i love her name! :wub: Josy is a great breeder and there are several on here with dogs from Josy and they are beautiful with great personalities and wow what an impressive pedigree!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is just adorable. I'm so excited for you and your DH!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her and I LOVE the name!!!!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Brenda

You had this photo from a week ago and didn't share?:beating a dead hors


*


:Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute MaltUPPY FEVERRRRR:Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute Malt:






*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::wub:Absolutely precious!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh baby baby baby. So, Nicky is MiMi's grandmother and the line behind her. Morgan is some wonderful beauty, so you are very fortunate. You must be chewing your nails down to stubs with the wait. I am so happy for you, and I know you deserve this blessing.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! How exciting.....she is beautiful...its feels like its my own. Can't wait until you have her and you take pics for us......:chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, I am so excited for you and I just love her name. She is a precious little one for sure.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love her! I think she looks like Morgan--she should be gorgeous.:wub:I love the name Kayla..she is just precious!:wub: CH. Franz Jose is my Rose & Lily's daddy. He was Josy's first home-bred champion.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats, great pedigree!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Brenda -- she's just precious. I can ALMOST smell the puppy breath through the computer. I know it seems like forever, but it will be time to pick her up before you know it. I'm so glad that Josy had a puppy for you. She's a wonderful breeder and person, imho.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Brenda, what a sweet face!!! I'm in love with her. :wub: She is just so preciousl I can't stand it!!! Congrats!!:cheer:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Brenda, she is a doll..:wub:..can't wait till she is in your arms. The wait will be worth it. You should be very proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How could you not love that little face? It is great to see her so young and be able to follow her life here w/you. I waited a long time for both of mine, and it seems it takes forever. Hopefully spring will fly by---just keep posting what you get.
Our very best wishes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you, Brenda! Kayla is darling!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Kayla is so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a little doll Kayla is. :wub::wub: AND WE'RE RELATED!!! :chili::chili:Kayla's great grandfather is Tyler's father, Chrisman's Blizzard of Oz (Ozzie). :chili::chili: (makin' Tyler feel kind of old. :blink::HistericalSmiley So I guess you'll be nesting now over the next 7 weeks or so. I'm so happy for you, Brenda.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Happy Joy Joy! Congrats! She is beautiful! I am so happy for you and your husband. I pray that the time will fly quickly!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:Sooo cute: Congratulations! Hopefully Josy will send you lots of pictures as you wait until Kayla is in your arms.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Kayla is absolutely beautiful! I'm so excited and happy for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's adorable, I love her name.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah... Kayla~~~ So much blessings and joy and warm hugs... can't wait to meet you~~~ 
We are "distant relatives"... Franz is Sofia's granddad... Kayla sure is a beauty.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Congratulations. I hope the wait goes fast.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you so much, my dear SM friends, for your kind compliments and well wishes! I look at the calendar all the time to mark how old Kayla is. I actually have been holding out on you for much longer as I have a pic of Kayla and her sister when they were about one week old. Because we hadn't yet settled the details of our getting her, I thought it may have been premature to share these early pics. 













silverhaven said:


> She is soooo cute :wub: and half Canadian?......


Yes, Kayla is half Canadian, and I guess Papa Dijon is quite the stud! I found Four Halls' website, but it didn't have a pic of Dijon. 



Piccolina said:


> Brenda
> You had this photo from a week ago and didn't share?:beating a dead hors


Sammy - I still feel having experienced what we did with our beloved Shayna, that the rug could be pulled from under us and that sharing the news too soon many jinx it. I know it's silly to think this way . . . but I can't help it. 



Sylie said:


> Oh baby baby baby. So, Nicky is MiMi's grandmother and the line behind her. Morgan is some wonderful beauty, so you are very fortunate. You must be chewing your nails down to stubs with the wait. I am so happy for you, and I know you deserve this blessing.


Thanks, Sylie! One day, I wish we could have a reunion of Josy's babies. There are so many of us on SM now. Which one of Josy's dogs is Mimi's Mommy?



aprilb said:


> Love her! I think she looks like Morgan--she should be gorgeous.:wub:I love the name Kayla..she is just precious!:wub: CH. Franz Jose is my Rose & Lily's daddy. He was Josy's first home-bred champion.


April - I think Kayla has Morgan's nose. Franz Jose was quite the stud also! So would that make Rose & Lily Kayla's great Aunts? I don't remember if Rose and Lily are sisters. Who is their Mommy?



SammieMom said:


> Brenda, she is a doll..:wub:..can't wait till she is in your arms. The wait will be worth it. You should be very proud! :thumbsup:


Thank you, thank you a million times, Kandis, for holding my virtual hand for all these weeks!! Just another few weeks. And yes, you can say, "I told you so" again! You earned that right!!  



Snowbody said:


> What a little doll Kayla is. :wub::wub: AND WE'RE RELATED!!! :chili::chili:Kayla's great grandfather is Tyler's father, Chrisman's Blizzard of Oz (Ozzie). :chili::chili: (makin' Tyler feel kind of old. :blink::HistericalSmiley So I guess you'll be nesting now over the next 7 weeks or so. I'm so happy for you, Brenda.


Oh, I didn't know Tyler is a Chrisman baby! No wonder he's such a beauty boy! 



mostlytina said:


> Yeah... Kayla~~~ So much blessings and joy and warm hugs... can't wait to meet you~~~
> We are "distant relatives"... Franz is Sofia's granddad... Kayla sure is a beauty.


Tina - I'm sure you'll meet her soon after we get her!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Brenda! I am so so happy for you and your husband. I bet the anticipation must be making you crazy! So many aunties will be waiting to watch Kayla grow up! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Awwwwwww!!!! I just saw this post!!! She is utterly adorable!!!! How are you going to wait till June, ugh.....lol.......I just went through the same long wait for my Molly, but believe me, it is worth the wait!!! Congrats and I love the name Kayla


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats :chili: 

What a CUTIE PIE :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh what a cutie, makes me want another little one!!


----------

